# Valve Box Hole Cutter?



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

Does any know of a tool that will keep round irrigation valve box holes nicely trim? Something like a standard golf hole cutter, but larger? After my reno, my valve boxes have sank a bit with the top dressing. I actually quite like it better with them recessed and am looking for a way to keep them tidy, but not get overgrown.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Check out this tool at 8:50

https://youtu.be/SLlIiLU29MU?t=8m45s

Maybe something like this?


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

How big of a hole do you need? Orbit makes a 7 inch "donut cutter".

RR Products make one with different sized heads to get exactly what you want:
https://www.rrproducts.com/Handle-~-Sprinkler-Head-Trimmer-product18696


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

An old steak knife works best.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

&#128070; that's what I use. Just find the edge and slice around.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

How about a coffee can, or similar .....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

This company's products look promising:

http://www.tastrimmer.com/

I just trim around mine with a weed whacker/string trimmer....


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

@Vtx531 Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> This company's products look promising:
> 
> http://www.tastrimmer.com/
> 
> I just trim around mine with a weed whacker/string trimmer....


PSA warning when using this. I have both the 7 and 10.25 inch for my 2 water meter valves. Works as advertised however there is a learning curve. Be prepared to live with very big gouges until you learn to use this. The spinning has a centrifugal pull that makes it very difficult to trim until you get the hang of it. Once you do you will appreciate how quick and easy it takes to get the professional manicured look for your lawn.

P.S.

Invest in a dedicated weed eater for your TAS Trimmer. I invested in 2 used weed eaters off FB Market to give each head its own dedicated weed eater. It gets old really quick changing heads in 100 degree heat when you're trying to cut and trim as quickly as possible.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Not sure why it double posted.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

I use a 4" hole saw on my drill for sprinkler heads. You could measure the box and get one that's slightly bigger and do the same thing. Works fine just don't put a drill bit in it.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MMD4P9N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_19JKFbF7JBXT6


----------

